# Filters for Hasselblad Distagon 50mm C T*



## juddirishbradley (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello - This is my first post here so bear with me. I recently aquired a 50mm C Distagon. Everywhere I have looked the specs tell me it is a 63mm screwmount. 63mm does not fit. Way too small. any reccomendations. Anyone in the know on this particular lens?


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2006)

70mm

Rob


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 21, 2006)

The official Hassy filter for this lens is a 63mm *drop-in* filter (no threads, also called Series VIII) that is held in place with a filter retaining ring or the lens shade.  You might try a 67mm threaded filter, but be careful, the threads mught not be the same, so don't force it.


----------



## juddirishbradley (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks - the 67 is too small as well - 70 seems to be about right


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2006)

juddirishbradley said:
			
		

> Thanks - the 67 is too small as well - 70 seems to be about right



I got that off the Hasselblad site - it had some extended lens specs for a model which was similar to what you posted, but had some suffix letters slightly different. That bit of the site said 70mm screw thread. Looking on the internet though, there's loads of different strangenesses with Hassy filters - I guess because there are so many lens variations.

Rob


----------



## juddirishbradley (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you - I got this for a good price as a backup 50. I have never seen a lens that nobody knows anything about. It's really weird.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 22, 2006)

I use a 67 on my Distagon without any problems. What gives??


----------

